# Neely earns Preferred Utility (PUTD) title



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, wow, wow. That’s fabulous. I’m so proud of you and Neely


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! That is fabulous


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations! Great pic of you and Neely and the judge. Best of luck as you move forward to more challenges.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! That is so awesome, well done both of you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go! That's fantastic. I'm inspired.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind words!

We had no joy at Oakes--we'd never been there before and it was wide open and full of enticing distractions and smells. I hoped that it would feel more familiar on the second day. It did, maybe a little, but not enough to capture that last Q for Graduate Open.

The rings were set up end-to-end (in my view) rather than side-by-side. Even though there was about a 3-foot alley between the rings, you were still sending the dog toward another ring (and team) for the go-outs. Neely just isn't solid and focused enough to do that, and I always have to wonder if his having Addison's prevents him from adjusting to environments that are too exciting. (Addison's Disease means his adrenal glands are totally non-functioning, so he depends on prednisone to replace cortisol and a monthly, slow-release shot to replace adrenaline.)

We'll keep trying, but maybe stick to more familiar venues while he begins to really understand the job he has to do in Utility. We also have to practice the new variation on Open, with the stand-stay while the handler gets the leash.


----------

